# Float tube



## Ten Bears (Jan 12, 2012)

Any here use a float tube? I have a some nice ponds available that would be great for one of these. How is navigation with flippers when using a tube. Thanks.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

A friend of mine introduced me to pond bass fishing many moons ago. Shortly there after I invested in a tube. I bought the flippers that propel you forward. They get you around, slower if it's windy. I stayed on ponds so it wasn't a big deal.

I absolutely loved it! You are forced to slow down as you just can't go fast with those flippers. Consequently, I would fish every piece of cover and learned sooo much about where I could expect fish under what conditions. And there is nothing like being towed around by a horse!.... you will love it!
There are so many options on freeway ponds, golf courses, on and on... I avoided large impoundments cause you're just not going that far, it's too slow. Stick with ponds to start and enjoy!

I bought a second tube and a flotation cushion. I would take my wife, tie her to me and tow her around while I fished. She would bring a book and stuff on the cushion. Those were the days!! Good stuff.
I hope you enjoy it as much as I did.


----------



## fisher person (Jul 2, 2004)

I agree w/ gottago, i love my tube and have pretty much worn it out in the 10 years or so that I've owned mine.
Small to mid sized ponds it is awesome. It is tough when you are fishing a large or long pond for hours and have to kick all the way back to where you started.
Early season and late it can be cold on the feet, but i've never tried neoprene waders.
I think the control with the flippers is great. when I am fishing I am always maintaining my spot which lets me be hands free, I acutally like it more than fishing in my kayak.


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

I have been fishing out of a Classic Accessories Cumberland tube for the past four years, love it. I fish out of it for hours on end and it is like fishing out of a recliner. As stated above it is nice to not have a paddle to worry about while trying to fish. I can move constantly and still fish at the same time, but if you want to get somewhere fast this is not what you want to fish out of. I fish all over in mine, AEP Rec lands, a lot of the inland lakes here in Northeast Ohio, and some streams. When I fish inland lakes I just stay where there isn't a lot of boat traffic, which is usually good fishing anyways cause it isn't getting a lot of pressure. At first when you get in it it will be difficult to maneuver, but it won't take long to get it figured out. Definitely get some neoprene waders, for early and late season. I take mine out crappie fishing while the water is still cold in the spring and don't get cold at all.


----------



## Ten Bears (Jan 12, 2012)

I river fish a lot. Would waist high waders suffice? Thanks you all for the responses.


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

I wear chest waders myself, but I am a bigger guy weight wise so I sit lower in the water in my float tube than most. If i wore waist high waders my shirt would be wet in the back. So I guess what I am saying is depends how big you are and what tube you are going to fish out of. Some of those tubes you are sitting in the water more than others.


----------



## fishwhacker (Jul 16, 2010)

I love fishing out of my tube. Took a piece of styrofoam last year and duct taped is to waterproof for a seat. Lets me sit up higher. Might be able to use two and avoid buying new waders. Picture is with seat installed.


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

fishwhacker said:


> I love fishing out of my tube. Took a piece of styrofoam last year and duct taped is to waterproof for a seat. Lets me sit up higher. Might be able to use two and avoid buying new waders. Picture is with seat installed.
> View attachment 295281


I would have to use about 6 to get my big butt up out of the water far enough! lol


----------



## 21938 (Feb 17, 2010)

I used to tube a lot years ago. Fly fished, casted and drift fished. Fished Erie off Sherrod Park and limited on Walleyes many times. Also hit Skeeter, Berlin and Pymie some and did well also(eyes and crappies). 
I would say navigating with the right flippers is no problem, but you have to pick your spots right. You wouldn't want to launch a mile from where you plan to start fishing.
One last thing, if you get off shore a ways, better learn how to pee out of your waders - until the water warms enough to go waderless! It's a good fun way to fish Ten Bears.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

fishwhacker said:


> I love fishing out of my tube. Took a piece of styrofoam last year and duct taped is to waterproof for a seat. Lets me sit up higher. Might be able to use two and avoid buying new waders. Picture is with seat installed.
> View attachment 295281


Nice stringer! What lake may I ask?


----------



## fishwhacker (Jul 16, 2010)

Snakecharmer said:


> Nice stringer! What lake may I ask?


Got those at brookville, brother in law and i limited before noon at day. Saw lots boats speed by trolling not catching anything. Like someone else said makes you fish ever rockpile and all depths


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

fishwhacker said:


> Got those at brookville, brother in law and i limited before noon at day. Saw lots boats speed by trolling not catching anything. Like someone else said makes you fish ever rockpile and all depths


Definitely makes you fish slower and with more purpose I think! A whole lot of wasted motion really wears ya out quick! Lol


----------



## fisher person (Jul 2, 2004)

wow, W's out of a tube, that's nice.
I wont tube in Erie, even E. harbor, too many boats zipping around for me.
the only neoprene's I have are boot foot, pretty heavy, maybe I will look into some neoprene waders w/ boots


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

Don’t know a thing about float fishing but had to say, that’s a great screen name and avatar.


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

For those of you that use float tubes. I am EXTREMELY larger than the average guy going in a tube. I see most are rated at about 250-265 pounds would they hold up about 300 pounds with all my gear and waders and clothing? Thank You for any help


----------



## Jfynes (Jan 14, 2019)

Ten Bears said:


> I river fish a lot. Would waist high waders suffice? Thanks you all for the responses.


IMO, waist waders will not work in a typical tube. Your too low in the water. Very difficult to maneuver wearing tube, waders, fins and carrying gear. But still fun if you don’t mind the effort


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

ducknut141 said:


> For those of you that use float tubes. I am EXTREMELY larger than the average guy going in a tube. I see most are rated at about 250-265 pounds would they hold up about 300 pounds with all my gear and waders and clothing? Thank You for any help


Here's what I would recommend.
https://creekcompany.com/product.php?productid=16305&cat=0&featured=Y


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

thank you I did not see that one before


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

ducknut141 said:


> thank you I did not see that one before


 Before you buy, I may have one in my basement new in box.


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

ducknut141 said:


> For those of you that use float tubes. I am EXTREMELY larger than the average guy going in a tube. I see most are rated at about 250-265 pounds would they hold up about 300 pounds with all my gear and waders and clothing? Thank You for any help


I use the classic accessories Cumberland tube and I weigh around 300#. So yes they make them for us bigger guys!


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

We aren't sure if we are going to do it yet but thank you. My son has to think about everything


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Yeah.... I wouldn't attempt float tubes without chest waders... and a PFD. In the spring I bet that water coming in the back of your waders would be exciting though...


----------



## Ten Bears (Jan 12, 2012)

Snakecharmer said:


> Before you buy, I may have one in my basement new in box.


Still have that float tube?


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Ten Bears said:


> Still have that float tube?


Yes...I have a couple different ones. Both round and Uboat style. I'm in Geauga County.


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

Ten Bears I would recommend the Uboat style, easier to get in and out of and moves a lot better in water. Just my personal preference


----------



## Ten Bears (Jan 12, 2012)

Snakecharmer said:


> Yes...I have a couple different ones. Both round and U Boat style. I'm in Geauga County.


I would be interested in the u boat style. Flippers also? Make and price? Thanks


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

Just to piggyback on Ten Bears, I am in the market for new fins as well and curious as to what people use. I want to get a pair that is easy to put on and take off when I am already in the tube (I use a U-boat style as well). I want to tube more in rivers , and need fins that are either easier to wade with, or at least easy to take on or off when wading.


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

Govbarney said:


> Just to piggyback on Ten Bears, I am in the market for new fins as well and curious as to what people use. I want to get a pair that is easy to put on and take off when I am already in the tube (I use a U-boat style as well). I want to tube more in rivers , and need fins that are either easier to wade with, or at least easy to take on or off when wading.


I have the Classic Accessories Turbo Thruster fins, one strap that wraps around the back of your heel. Don't know if they are easier to walk in but I know they come off a whole lot quicker than the step in kind that a buddy of mine has!


----------

